# Hygiene



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

just got a case of these.
I'm thinkin it'll save on water.
and feeling clean does wonders for your attitude

Amazon.com: ReadyBath Washcloths - Standard weight scented 1 CS ( 30 Pack / Case; ): Health & Personal Care


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I had used those after back surgery. They were great. Not as good as an actual shower but they certainly did the job . I also used this product:Amazon.com: No-Rinse Shampoo - 16 oz: Health & Personal Care for washing my hair after the surgery. Again not as good as using water and shampoo, but it worked well. Just another thought to help conserve water.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

I've also got a boat load (dinghy) of these

Amazon.com: Ez Towel Bag 50 Pack: Health & Personal Care

and a bunch of alcohol wipes


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I've used THIS before:










don't knock it, it's only $3 :lolsmash:


----------

